# Toughest Job



## davidayash (Aug 26, 2011)

i started my career early at 18 but the people i worked for stuffed me around. So 12 years later i have come back to give it another sot and start all over, It's never too late to start something you love. Deep down i love the fast pace environment but, having no water or food for so many hours a day is too much on the brain too function properly.

So here's the deal i'm working a a very tough but busy restaurant on the beach of Sydney and i am going to the best culinary school. Problem is is i am not as fast as the other students, i am running like a headless chicken, most probably because of all the information i have to absorb and do multiple things at once. 

I just landed another sarge meaning free work one day a week with another top restaurant it's showing my commitment to becoming a professional chef. 

The only problem i have is in summer time the main restaurant i work at will be doing 250 covers at lunch and 300 at night in summer time. 

They own a two hatted restaurant and my goal is to work in that restaurant because i feel it's probably slower to bringing out the food but on the other hand i also want to prove myself to the people i am working with now. 

Can anyone help me i need some professional advice on what i should do. 

Should i stay with this restaurant or should i find another place to go. 

The question is if you had this opportunity working with some great chefs what would you do. 

Would you rather focus on your health or push through the agony, pain and stress to prove to yourself you can really cut it out with the big leagues.


----------



## jedimind (Jul 9, 2011)

talk to the owners about your skills, strengths and weaknesses and let them help you with your short term goals that will help build longer term goals.

also you describe your action as running around, head cutoff... i never do that at work no matter how much chaos is happening around me. rushing never works out, it leads to mistakes which leads to reifires which slows you down more than if you just take your time and work methodically.

slow is smooth

smooth is fast.

get to work early, pack yourself lunches (peanut butter is high calorie, cheap, stays good on bread in your backpack all day) and drink water like it's going out of style. ask for help, keep a detailed notebook and never go faster than you think you should....practice doing it right, speed comes with time and good technique.

and above all:

have fun! cookings fun otherwise i wouldn't go through all the stress, heat, and bullshit year after year


----------



## davidayash (Aug 26, 2011)

Appreciate the replies, this is probably the real test for me now, i have been late a few times at work, and now there giving me one final chance, just to make it on time, that's all, my work is fine but i might be a bit slower then the experienced guys as i am only a first year. 

Let's see if i can pass this, and i have looked into moving closer as i travel 1 hour to and from work. I have my first exam at culinary college next monday and i did a practice run, my cuts were fine, it took some time to get through them, it's because i get nervous with the knife im using, im thinking of taking my mums global chef's knife to the exam.

All i can say is if i can not pass the first exam of college then what's the point of continuing on, i am not sure if anyone else has experienced this before. And i have been upset that i couldnt prepare a meal for my family, goes to show my understanding of cooking methods are not all there.

i am a perfectionist and the most little of things will get to me, that's just how i am and it is because i care about the food, taste, flavour and end product i produce to my family, staff and diner's who come and eat at the restaurant or college teacher... 

i know its my first year and i'm only 3 months into it, but sometimes i just want to give it all up, the lack of sleep i get, the long hours, no breaks at times no food, water etc... 

the sous chef said it can be rewarding and exciting for you, but how can it be if i am already experiencing the downfalls of this industry..


----------



## fts93 (Sep 1, 2011)

I started my "career" in new job about 2-3weeks ago too. And yes i`m little bit slower than more experienced chefs in our restaurant, but i just try to push faster and faster every shift i get. And if i`m slow to do some thing and i noticed it myself, i just ask "is the some way, that i can make this little bit faster" and usually my workmates show me some faster technique.

And i know what u mean, when u say you are perfectionist, so am i and i hate when i dont get success some thing, even i`m doing that thing first time in my life... I just want to get everything be best! Good luck for u!


----------

